# Palm Harbor/Dunedin area restaurants



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Hooters is right down the street. ;D ;D ;D ;D

What do you have in mind? Casual?

Most decent Restaurants along the beach are @ Clearwater Beach and further South.

A lot of decent places to eat near there, just not on the beach

Who did you book a trip with? so we know how bad your "dues" are. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Looking to go casual. I heard Frenchy's was decent on the CG forum.
Catch a sunset and a cold beverage kind of thing.

I'm hitting the goon or St Auggie with my co-worker from Jacksonville the following day. Keeping the dues as small as possible.


----------



## BobFLA (Feb 15, 2007)

I highly recommend Spotos in Dunedin. Great food! When I want steak, I go there first.

Best regards
Bob


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

When out 'N about Hit ritters for Custard ! across from lake tarpon 

Dave


----------

